# New Cumberland Boat Launch



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Was wondering where is the best place to launch to fish below the NC Dam? I know there is a launch in Toronto, but I see on the WV map that there is one in NC has anyone used one or both? Heading out Friday morning and just trying to plan a little ahead! THanks in advance!


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes the in new Cumberland is a nice ramp. Not sure if the docks are still in. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Just went passed cupla days ago.

Make sure you try/ look for fish around those barge tie-off cells.
GO QUITE,,, down river side,,,, tie off if possible.


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

Doboy, is that a cement launch pier in WV or a removable dock?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I've used that ramp several times myself. It's a decent ramp. Only problem I've found is the sand "pile" that builds up at the bottom. Once took a coal shovel to remove it....you think shoveling snow is rough,,,,try sand!!! And, when you come in, that sand stirs up and gets on your bottom bunks.....it literally was like sandpaper and took two strips off the bottom of my aluminum boat!


----------



## ProudPotter (Apr 2, 2011)

THanks for the input guys, RiverRat and myself are gonna give it go tomorrow in a boat that I just picked up!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ProudPotter said:


> THanks for the input guys, RiverRat and myself are gonna give it go tomorrow in a boat that I just picked up!


Hey Potter, RiverRat or Rivarat?

Because of the LACK of water & that the #10 gait is MOST-LIKELY CLOSED,
AND the 40% chance of rain with a 1 mile walk, I think I'll check out Montgomery Dam First, The Beaver second 

Hey Snake, IF I knew you were there for sure, I'd bring down the 16' and WE would fish those other spots. "Out in the middle of the river" where the fish might be.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Doboy,
Wish you'd have mentioned that earlier in the week....would have been a great week for it. Now we have "gale force winds" for the next coupla days, and the cold setting in...it would be a bit rough and hard for boat control. Mark and Steve were there today with limited success...3 sauger each. Talk to ya soon. Thinkin' of heading down Sunday.....?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Snake,
I was down there today, kinda. Fishing The Cumberland pool & tribs. 
I fished 3 different spots that usually hold lots of fish and I didn't get a tap. I threw Twisters, Plugs & even cut-bait on the bottom.
This morning, I met a nice guy from Austintown who fishes early evening till after dark, mostly. He said that he was fishing the River during the real high water after Sandy went through. He landed +- 25 walleyes in an hour or two, just before dark, right along shore. Kinda-like the way the sauger were hitting for us last week.
I guess we just need more water, more flow, to push the fish to the bank.

I'll have to show you this spot too,,, it seems absolutely perfect,,, 
Oh ya, the guy from Austintown landed 1, 2# walleye, ALL DAY. Just before the sun came out at 2pm.

Boat,,, I'm sure we'll still get some upper 40's sunny weather days. IF your not working (hehe) I'll bring it down and we'll go try the deep stuff.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Keep me in mind and let me know. Of course, I have the FMLA, so I can call off at a moments notice.....if need be! As for your day of fishing....well they can't all be spectacular...it's nice if most are, but that's fishing!!


----------

